# stereotypes



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i was just in the xxl pitbull thread and the word stereo types got brought up. and if some of u have read it we started talking bout different ones...lol just curiouse on ur nationalities and stereotypes that everyone gets the most...of course most of us know all the stereo types....but wat i want is nationality and stereotype that gets under ur skin the most(dont say u dont have one. even if u laugh it off)
ill start. puerto rican and the most annoying one is that all i eat is rice and beans and that i stel hubcaps and stereo equipment. hope i dont offend ne one with this


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahahh good thread, im mexican and portugese.

worst thing is ppl think im lazy and i just have sex to make a living hahah uhhhhhh far from it haha

but they are right about my temper... damn pork and cheese genes lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

velcro said:


> i was just in the xxl pitbull thread and the word stereo types got brought up. and if some of u have read it we started talking bout different ones...lol just curiouse on ur nationalities and stereotypes that everyone gets the most...of course most of us know all the stereo types....but wat i want is nationality and stereotype that gets under ur skin the most(dont say u dont have one. even if u laugh it off)
> ill start. puerto rican and the most annoying one is that all i eat is rice and beans and that i stel hubcaps and stereo equipment. hope i dont offend ne one with this


hey vato im right there with you im mexican. people think my family wears sombreros to peoples birthdays, thinks that my vehicle has my last name on it and that i stand around work at the end of my shift with tejano music blaring and a cooler full of beer in my ride... lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i have a cooler of beer in my squad car lmfao


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

As a white person, the sterotype I hear that bothers me the most is like we're not street smart and are born having it made with a silver spoon in our mouths. Kinda funny because we were just talking about prison on another thread, in there, you learn about stereotypes.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

also part polish so i must be dumb and part italian so i must eat pasta(pasta and beans???rice and meatballs????idk both sounds like a bad combo


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SutterCane said:


> As a white person, the sterotype I hear that bothers me the most is like we're not street smart and are born having it made with a silver spoon in our mouths. Kinda funny because we were just talking about prison on another thread, in there, you learn about stereotypes.


shit but in there you either stick with your kind or get ***** with the whole time...

i know plenty of whiteboys that got cred in the hood in fort worth.

i just think all of you like ham sandwiches with mayonaise. lol jk


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats pretty much how it is-on a sidenote-I bought a pouch of kite last night. LOL, can you believe that? I felt weird smokin it on the outside.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

LA VIVA LA RAZA (not fluent but i think thats how its spelled...lol)and i know ne latino heritage always carries a blade.lol


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

SutterCane said:


> Thats pretty much how it is-on a sidenote-I bought a pouch of kite last night. LOL, can you believe that? I felt weird smokin it on the outside.


omg i hatd that stuff....how cud u do that...haha


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

velcro said:


> omg i hatd that stuff....how cud u do that...haha


whats that?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ok closin her ears and eyes...


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

pleeding the 5th....lol LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se u in crim justice??


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

its funny cause the crew i used to run around with i was one of like 2 or 3 white people. the rest were asians


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am mexican and they stereotypes don't really bother me but I just try and laugh them off. But there are a few that just annoy me. I am mexican so I must be on welfare with a bunch of kids and no job.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm 1/4 Native American, 1/4 French, 1/2 Norweigan. So of course I have a temper ( do but I keep it under control). I'm going to steal everything in sight, I don't work. Not true at all.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I'm 1/4 Native American, 1/4 French, 1/2 Norweigan. So of course I have a temper ( do but I keep it under control). I'm going to steal everything in sight, I don't work. Not true at all.


no scalping stereotype? lol

I keed i keed


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm Ojibwe we didn't scalp. See what I mean......


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hmmm... whitish italianish... Err... IDK... I think what bothers me the most is that I moved to a little shit town because it was more affordable and now "I'm from Middleburg"... these people out here are the biggest bunch of white trash mofos out here with missing teeth, tattoos, beer bellies, mullets, and poor education. I'm ashamed to be from this town. I come from a place where I was the minority and loved it, I love experiencing and learning about different cultures... I don't WANT to experience eating rabbit fried in lard... I already have that greasy italian with food spilled on the front of her shirt stereotype... I'd rather drop some "hotsauce on my borrito babyyyyy" on my shirt lol ( I love the fridays movies)

Oh, but I DOOOO love going to the stores here... It gives me an ego boost and I can say "Damn I'm beautiful"!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh Shana. I feel so bad for you. I haave the best of both worlds really. I'm light enough that I can pass as white so I'm a good person but I can talk to NA like we are family and I belong there too. I lied in a trailer court so I can relate to the poor "trash". All these personalities have really come through for me. Schizo ville isn't so bad LOLOLOL.

Now my Pentagram that gets lots of comments.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Speaking stereo types (not that I have gotten any flack from any of you), I thought I would share this. 

Cool Canuck Award - Welcome to the true White North

Hope you get a smile from it!


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I'm Ojibwe we didn't scalp. See what I mean......


it was meant as a joke


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

marineguy56 said:


> it was meant as a joke


I know it was I was laughing that is why I said see what I mean.... I sorry I hurt your feelings. No harm done okay.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

velcro said:


> pleeding the 5th....lol LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se u in crim justice??


i am.. 



marineguy56 said:


> I am mexican and they stereotypes don't really bother me but I just try and laugh them off. But there are a few that just annoy me. I am mexican so I must be on welfare* with a bunch of kids *and no job.


ahahah i hella fall into that stereo type tho lmao... my family was never n welfare and my dad was a police officer too, BUUTT he did end up having 15childen lmao.

raised us all tho.... counts for somthin right hahah


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

The one that bothers me most is because I'm white ,have tattoos,and like fried rabbit I'm supposed to be an un educated *******


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

good for u LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se. need more ppl like u.on a different note,15 kids!!!wow that is a huge fam....and porter314 the tattoo thing gets old quick y dont ppl see it as wat it is....art


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I grew up in central NJ where I think everything is normal, at least for me. There were kids of every nationality in my classes, and we all had good schools and got along. Then I moved to Long Island and I was in upper middle white class central! My neighbors were all so snooty, we got a note in the mailbox about the leaves on our lawn once! I grew up where you went and talked to your neighbors, not sneak around leaving nasty notes 

Now I just bought a house outside of Baltimore, and my neighborhood is kind of white trash, lots of missing teeth etc, but the people are nice, and I see kids of all nationalities playing with each other. I talk to the neighbors, and they help me with my gardening and stuff. It's a nice place to live, but I feel like we are labeled as some kind of city folk because of our NY plates, but the fact that they are attached to a '94 ford explorer should count for something right?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Porter at least you don't have the Mullet and missing teeth! lmao


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Native American and german here, so I don't really get any stereotypes except the red face my boyfriends teases me with. Does being tall count? Everyone thinks I play basketball or volleyball! Haha..I think most female basketball players tower over me.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

sarie0417 said:


> Native American and german here, so I don't really get any stereotypes except the red face my boyfriends teases me with. Does being tall count? Everyone thinks I play basketball or volleyball! Haha..I think most female basketball players tower over me.


My hubby is native american and german, that brat got sunburn for the first time like 2 years ago in mexico, and it wasn't even bad lol. If I even let the dogs out and don't put sunblock on, I turn into a tomato  I hope my kids will take after his side!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I hate it that just cause I'm from Kentucky and have a mullet and missing teeth and live in a trailer people call me uneducated white trash. Joe says I'm purdy.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I hate it that just cause I'm from Kentucky and have a mullet and missing teeth and live in a trailer people call me uneducated white trash. Joe says I'm purdy.


lmao :rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I hate it that just cause I'm from Kentucky and have a mullet and missing teeth and live in a trailer people call me uneducated white trash. Joe says I'm purdy.


I love your mullet Betty! I think your purdy too lmao.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't see what me wearing clogs, liederhosen, and stealing peoples land has to do with anything... That's just stuff I like to do. My pocket protector and sweater vest look great together and I choose to be a horrible dancer and take credit for a minorities accomplishments. As "the man" I am supposed to keep people down and stay on there back this is all while I wave at my other suburbian neighbors.... Nice to be on the right side of the tracks. I don't really call them stereotypes as much as I call them a way of life lmfao!!!!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am from Maine. When I first came down here to Ohio with my fiance (now husband), his family turned their noses down at me. I'm from Maine so I'm automatically a snooty rich girl who will judge everyone she meets. When in fact after my wedding, which we had at my Mom's house. A two story Cape Cod style house with 2 car garage, my new in laws ran back home after the wedding and insulted my family and me to the town...I wish I was a snooty rich biotch.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

alphamum82 said:


> I am from Maine. When I first came down here to Ohio with my fiance (now husband), his family turned their noses down at me. I'm from Maine so I'm automatically a snooty rich girl who will judge everyone she meets. When in fact after my wedding, which we had at my Mom's house. A two story Cape Cod style house with 2 car garage, my new in laws ran back home after the wedding and insulted my family and me to the town...I wish I was a snooty rich biotch.


shoulda been like "ugghh you are SO lucky i married your son.." hahahaha


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hahah I know right. Been all valley girl about it. "What_ever_!"


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

american_pit13 said:


> I love your mullet Betty! I think your purdy too lmao.


Thanks, Holly. That means a lot.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

everyone thinks that because im italian and from queens im mobbed up or i have an uncle in the mafia or sumtin i just like my raviolis and meatballs


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok.. I have to join in on this one.. I've heard so many stereotypes it's not funny... I'm pretty mixed up, though if you see a pic of me, I look like your average white girl. My dad is black, mexican and Kickapoo Indian. My mom is German, Italian, Swedish, Polish, French, Cherokee and Naragancett (sp?) Indian. I'm not picky about my food, except chicken.. I love chicken, but only eat it from certain places... I don't do fastfood chicken except Popeye's, Church's or McDonalds!! I love bbq, chittlins, greens, homemade mac & chz, cornbread, etc. Put a good pasta, or eggplant parmesan in front of me, and I'm game! Quesadillas, chimichangas, fajitas.. I'll eat it.. though I don't do burritos.. and I don't like refried beans! I do like the finer dishes that are less common, and I can't spell em, so i won't try. I have had horse-head stew.. and it tasted like beef stew to me. I also eat cajun food, being that I was raised up on the TX/LA border... so Gumbo, Etoufe, Jumbalaya, etc.. yep, I'm there!! My kids' father is from the Caribbean, but my daughters look like lil chicanas!! I burn easily, but after the peeling is done, I'm brown as can be! I got blonde hair, blue eyes, and fair skin.. most of the time, but I hang with mostly black folk.. I guess the stereotype I despise the most, and no offense Locz... is that b/c I'm "white", I'm the police! Until folk talk to me for a few minutes and get to know a little bit about me... that's the general consensus here in this backwoods Georgia town! I listen to rap, r&b, hip-hop, rock&roll, a little metal, and a splash of country.. so you figure it out!!


----------

